# More multi rhinestone dog designs



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

I found some more designs I have done basically the same 4-5 color
with 3,500 to 4,500 stones.

Bob


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

WOW! That's amazing!


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

So cute! Where's the min pin!?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

OMG Bob, the designs are just fantastic. What size stones do you use and how big do the deisigns end up.

Kim


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great designs.


----------



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

I had to pick my jaw up! I'm a newbie and I can tell you those are crazy impressive to me! 

I love the designs. Incredible work!


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll second that WOW. How long have you been doing rhinestones. What software do you use. I'm also interested in the stone size and the design size info.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you all,

The min-pin is a done design and you can see it in about 2 weeks on my website. All designs have an avg of 3,550-4,000 stones. My Doberman has 4,400 and a few have 4,500 plus. They are all done on 
a Camms machine. 
Each design takes 6-8 hours to make on the computer. Thank you for all the compliments.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

All of my designs are ss 6 stones and the avg size is 5/6inches by 7/8 inches.

Bob


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Those look amazing Bob, great job!!!!!


----------



## tcstevo (Dec 20, 2010)

Those designs are sensational. I'm from Australia and new to the t-shirt forum thing, but I had to comment on your designs. The doberman face looks just like my mini dachshund!!! I'm also really glad you told us how long the designs take to create. If you'd you whipped them up in half an hour I think I'd have thrown my computer out the window!! Great work.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Always awesome work, Bob, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Kacie,

I have another post somewhere within 5-10 from this post. The min-pin is there. I did the NYS show this past week. It is part of the Westinster show. A judge for min-pins came by and gave me some good pointers. I have since adjusted the design on my other post. I took the bell out of the bottom of the year and brought it striaght down instead of a bell curve.

To the person Who asked me where do I get my dog templates ---at the dog shows I ask the owner/handler if I can use their dog for a model. Most say yes but a few say no and I give them a tee shirt.

Regards to all,

Bob


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

great work


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hiya bob...your work is great.you have much sucsess comin your way! I have a couple questions for you if you wouldn't mind answering. What software are you using?did it come with the camms machine?how long does it take for the camms machine to produce one of these transfers?how long have you had your camms machine?what's the best thing about a camms...what's the worst thing?thanks for showing your work and your experiences.you.are very talented.Eric


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Eric,

The Camms software can only be used with the Camms machine, it is proprietary software. It takes 20-30 minutes to do each design. Depending on the size of the design I can get 2-4 images on transfer paper.

Bob


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

keep up the good work..you da man.


----------



## padesigns (Nov 18, 2007)

These are very nice. Love the detail! keep it up.


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

omg i love. how can i get one of my ****zu. i would love to order.
also do you sell designs wholesale. i would love to offer rhinestones but i dont have the time to do them


----------



## suzyq (Apr 6, 2011)

Bob, Those designs are just gorgeous! My company works in the "dog" world...agility, rally and breed....does your company sell the rhinestone transfers and is there a catalog of all the dog designs available? We are very small and I don't have the time to create the rhinestones (I am the custom embroidery person, but want to be able to offer this to our clients!
I have standard/mini poodles, both of which were in the confirmation show ring and would love to let you use them as a model....lets talk!


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Susan,

Bob McCormack here, I do not remember if I rplied back to you - if I did not please accept my apology.

I am at the Doberman Nationals in MA this week. I will be making some Rally and Agility designs very soon. If you would like to talk email me at [email protected]

Bob


----------

